# jumping spiders together



## darksidemxer (Oct 25, 2011)

so i have alot of those black and whige "happy face" jumping spiders are here and my brother wants to imitate my t. collection by having a few. can they live together or will they be territorial?


----------



## Captain (Oct 26, 2011)

Don't put them together.


----------



## pavel (Oct 26, 2011)

To the best of my knowledge, they are not a communal species.  I'm sure others will chime in.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Oct 26, 2011)

I have & do occassionaly still run jumping spider communal projects, Fors the most part the spiders *WILL* predate each other, however. with enough space you can lower this occurance and watch some very dynamic interaction displays and territorial disputes, so again,  it can be done, but losses will occur ( I usualy housed 4 in one 2l pespi bottle)


----------



## darksidemxer (Oct 26, 2011)

lol these guys will get a 10gal


----------



## Malhavoc's (Oct 26, 2011)

Include lots of private hides, lots of obsticles to reduce line of sight between the spiders, and try at least to keep similiar sized spiders/species, and you should see minimal cannabilism.


----------

